
The Joel Test for 2017 - Velox
https://myers.io/2017/04/04/the-joel-test-for-2017/
======
wvenable
This article assumes most people are working in cutting-edge environments
where things like source control and continuous integration are obvious.

But test is designed to rule out the places that don't even know what
continuous integration is or testing is and think that TFS is the only source
control out there because it comes from Microsoft.

The Joel Test is the Fizz Buzz equivalent for companies -- the best way to
rule out places that simply don't get it.

------
bryanrasmussen
The difference between the question "Do you have testers?" and "Do you have a
comprehensive test plan?" is that comprehensive is open to all sorts of
waffling whereas having testers is pretty easy to say yes or no.

